# FA boys and Dimensions Women



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

I haven't individually taken a survey of members, and I have some natural baises, so this is not a confirmed fact.

However, it seems to me like the members of the female persuasion on Dimensions tend to be in the thirties and fourties range, while the guys are more common in the younger ages of 18-24, although there are some exceptions. 
Does this ring true? If so, what do you think is the cause of this distribution? I thought it was because BBWs tend to age better than thinner women. My gloomy cynical friend thought it was because most BBWs in the 18-24 range are too busy dieting and hating themselves.

What do you, the audience at home, think?


----------



## Fairia (Nov 18, 2006)

I seem to be one of the women here that are pretty young, 25. But sometimes I don't look like I'm 25, usually people mistake me for being on that age or younger.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 18, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I haven't individually taken a survey of members, and I have some natural baises, so this is not a confirmed fact.
> 
> However, it seems to me like the members of the female persuasion on Dimensions tend to be in the thirties and fourties range, while the guys are more common in the younger ages of 18-24, although there are some exceptions.
> Does this ring true? If so, what do you think is the cause of this distribution? I thought it was because BBWs tend to age better than thinner women. My gloomy cynical friend thought it was because most BBWs in the 18-24 range are too busy dieting and hating themselves.
> ...


I think that maybe there is some truth to what your friend says about girls 18-24 age range. We seem to be the a main target for obesity issues, and telling us to look like Paris Hilton. So possibly we are spending a lot of our younger years feeling like we shouldn't look the way we look. With age comes wisdom and you learn to ignore the media's attempt at self hate and just focus on "How can I be happy?" For me, this rang completely true. Up till about a year ago I wasn't happy with my body and my looks because of the "outside" pressure. But MAN did that change. I'm the biggest I've ever been, and seem to be at the happiest. So, maybe some younger girls want to be happy as bbw's and ssbbw's, but are just aren't "out" with their feelings yet. I haven't a clue as to the guy theory. Maybe an FA can help out with that.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah i think your friend is more right than any of us are happy to admit. 
accepting and celebrating your body, when you're a fat girl, is a lengthy process. it usually begins somewhere in your twenties, so. yeah. 
anyways i'm 25.


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Nov 18, 2006)

Im 19 so i fit into the FA part of the category, but i agree with You and Sasha when you say that most girls seem not to be happy with their weight because they get the super model image pushed down their throats. I dunno about hating themselves, as much as it is that they are being told they should hate the way they look. I think more guys need to make them feel wanted and beautiful because from what ive seen, bigger girls get overwhelmingly more negative than positive advice/compliments. I always try to make bigger girls i see feel beautiful and amazing, and i volounteer my services Sasha


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 18, 2006)

I guess when saying the girls hate themselves, it's more of an overall perspective. I think what Fuzzy's friend was meaning most of all was that (this is just what I think because this is how I felt) you blame yourself for the weight "problem" more than anything. And with blaming yourself, comes self dislike, maybe even hate. I wish the girls who feel like that could get that glimse of happiness you have when you start to really love yourself. It's kinda like sitting outside on a cloudy day, and then slowly the sun comes through. And it makes you warmer, happier, and smile when that sun shines fully. Haha. At least thats how it was for me! Sunny days from now on!


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 18, 2006)

Well I'm older. I'll be 52 next month.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 18, 2006)

When you're 18-25, you either hate yourself, or you love yourself and happily plow through any and all resistance, it's the age for that sort of thing. BBWs in that age range either hate their body or are happy with it and simply don't have any pressure to find sites and communities of similar people.

Boys, however, are always looking for new jerk-off material. Seriously. Different motivations.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 18, 2006)

Joseph the Weird said:


> When you're 18-25, you either hate yourself, or you love yourself and happily plow through any and all resistance, it's the age for that sort of thing. BBWs in that age range either hate their body or are happy with it and simply don't have any pressure to find sites and communities of similar people.


er.
not so much, dude. 
i and a few other girls here who i can think of offhand fit into neither of those generalizations. 
really for the most part, like i said, it's a process. everyone goes at their own pace, and does things in their own order. 
in my case, the step which brought me to dimensions didn't happen until i was 25. other girls might get there when they're 18, others might not until they're 45.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 18, 2006)

elle camino said:


> er.
> not so much, dude.
> i and a few other girls here who i can think of offhand fit into neither of those generalizations.
> really for the most part, like i said, it's a process. everyone goes at their own pace, and does things in their own order.
> in my case, the step which brought me to dimensions didn't happen until i was 25. other girls might get there when they're 18, others might not until they're 45.



Well, I _was_ generalizing. We're talking general trends here, not a case-by-case analysis.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm just a youngster going on 23...but see I searched this out for support having been living in a house with 5 svelt ladies. I knew it was okay to be fat, but nobody around me thought it was.  And I've found more guys on here are older. I get more PMs from 30+ men then young guys...unfortunately.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

I've noticed a serious lack of FAs that are in the 25-35 age range here. It seems like all the men who are interested in me are either under 20 or over 40. I'm sure there are many wonderful men who are over 40, but I've found from experience that I simply am not attracted to any, no matter how young at heart they are (that's not to say it could NEVER happen, just that I consider it unlikely). There's just something creepy to me about dating someone who's old enough to be my father. I also know (since I've been there) that there's a lot of growing up that happens between 21 and 25, so I don't really want to go any younger than 25, either (I've done that before, and gotten burned). I don't consider that being picky, but rather being honest about what I want. Unfortunately, that honesty means my choices are limited on the Dims board, apparently. Oh, and I'm 27.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 18, 2006)

Joseph the Weird said:


> Well, I _was_ generalizing. We're talking general trends here, not a case-by-case analysis.


yeah, my point was that generalizing is never a super fantastic idea, especially when it's people you're talking about. 
no worries.
i do it too. 

i just try to remind myself not to as often as possible.


----------



## RedHotAva (Nov 18, 2006)

From what I've seen, it seems that more of the models are younger, while a larger portion of the wonderful ladies who converse on the boards about all the random stuff that I always find myself reading are an age group or so older. I could be wrong, but all the models certainly look young to me even if they arent  I was just 18 when I started modeling, and have since turned the big 1-9. I sought out the young guys, so I didn't really see a deficit, but it is usually the older guys who pm me first.

And I would have to agree with the notion that younger bbws are more likely to be body-conscious. I can certainly attest to that on my own behalf- I was one of those girls, and I just forced myself into this community. Boy am I ever glad that I did! I have never been more accepting of myself


----------



## moonvine (Nov 18, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't really want to go any younger than 25, either (I've done that before, and gotten burned). I don't consider that being picky, but rather being honest about what I want. Unfortunately, that honesty means my choices are limited on the Dims board, apparently. Oh, and I'm 27.



Yeah, I don't like to go younger than 25 either, and I'm 40.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 18, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I haven't individually taken a survey of members, and I have some natural baises, so this is not a confirmed fact.
> 
> However, it seems to me like the members of the female persuasion on Dimensions tend to be in the thirties and fourties range, while the guys are more common in the younger ages of 18-24, although there are some exceptions.
> Does this ring true? If so, what do you think is the cause of this distribution? I thought it was because BBWs tend to age better than thinner women. My gloomy cynical friend thought it was because most BBWs in the 18-24 range are too busy dieting and hating themselves.
> ...




My gloomy cynical (actually I prefer "realistically optimistic") self says that due to the unequal distribution of FAs to fat chicks, the young guys get snatched up quick. They stay busy with marriage and children and whatnot until they are ~50, at which point they begin searching for a younger model. Which they usually get, because again, the distribution.


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> And I would have to agree with the notion that younger bbws are more likely to be body-conscious. I can certainly attest to that on my own behalf- I was one of those girls, and I just forced myself into this community. Boy am I ever glad that I did! I have never been more accepting of myself



What do you mean you forced yourself here, Ava? I am glad you are here and that it helped you. Shared experiences and feelings can make such a difference.

I have to agree about the young woman=body conscious (in general) thing. I found that my 30s were a time of change, acceptance, and increasing positive self-perception. During her 40s, most women say "screw it" when it comes to what others think of them and their bodies. It is a most freeing time, and I guess it's one of the benefits of aging and not being a 'kid' any more. There has to be _something_ to compensate for the damned arthritis and creaky joints.


----------



## RedHotAva (Nov 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> What do you mean you forced yourself here, Ava? I am glad you are here and that it helped you. Shared experiences and feelings can make such a difference.




I happened upon the RedhotPhatGirlz site while searching for BBW clubs or events in S.Fl, and I contacted Cat, but couldn't work up the balls to actually go and model for _months._ Finally, one week, I just decided i HAD to do it (usually how I end up doing anything significant) and just went and shot some photos on impulse. Before that day, only ONE guy had ever seen me naked (as a quasi-adult), and I was VERY self-conscious. I told myself if I was ever gonna be happy with myself, I had to do this. Then I came into the Dims community and the whole world of SA, which had been very alien to me before. It was really hard at first, but I've never been happier.


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2006)

I think that reaching and stretching ourselves beyond our usual boundaries (unless they are healthy boundaries that shouldn't be broken), is a very good thing. For a while there I was all about conquering fears, and I conquered a few and felt very good about it. One of mine had to do with Dimensions, too: my fear of having my picture taken. I busted that one open in a big way by taking Conrad up on his offer to be in Dimensions print mag back when they were still going to press. The realization that I was on the cover in a black lace catsuit -- a cover that was going to be in Boarders bookstores all over the place -- freaked me out and made me smile all at the same time.

Good for you, Ava. There is just no replacement for self-confidence and being able to feel good about oneself, is there?


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 19, 2006)

I think it's because women in their 30's who identify as a BBW (all fat women don't..some hate themselves) know they are worthwhile, and beautiful..and wish to meet people likeminded and receptive.

As a former skinny chick (and dreadfully unhappy) I found that I wasn't happy with myself (body and all) till I accepted who I was (someone prone to fatness, and someone who actually liked to eat food!) I feel I don't have to defend being who I am, and that I am quite happy now as a rather attractive woman who is plus-size.

I would much rather be happy and fat than skinny and miserable. Actually it's being skinny that made me fat..I screwed up my metabolism in my late-teen and early 20's by not eating anything all day but popcorn at night, and coffee in the morning. Isn't that sad.


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2006)

Been there, Roxy, and yes, it is sad. It's also sad that for those of us who grew up fat, or even chubby, many of our doctors pressured our mothers to get us to lose weight by keeping us on diets. So those of us who have been dieting since childhood have _really_ screwed up our metabolisms. Cheers to you for letting yourself be happy with the body you were meant to have.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 19, 2006)

I've wondered about the recent surge in younger guys here at Dimensions, too--note, this was not the case when I first started hanging around, whatever it was, c. 8 years ago. I don't remember there being nearly as many. I will always think that part of this is just internet growth, and the fact that it seems like men are more likely to find this stuff online younger, esp. if hormones are involved (why wouldn't ya).

But I also agree with others, I bet y'all are right about that--speaking for myself I wouldn't have been here in my 20s. I was still too much On the Path to finding myself okay as a fat girl. Was probably not a coincidence that I arrived here in my 30s (again, hormones not entirely irrelevant).

But (but!) that also speaks to the often unnoted DIFFERENT REASONS FOR BEING HERE. The timeline and demands for achieving social justice/self-affirmation is bound to be different than the timeline and demands for meeting cute fat girls/boys. Not that one's a more noble goal, exactly, but people--women and men--often have different reasons for arriving here. And if you're here to not actually meet people (friends or lovers) but just look at people, then that's a whole other layer of difference. Again, not problematic necessarily, just different.

I turned 40 this year and I don't know what I'm doing. Whee! But I'm here.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 19, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I haven't individually taken a survey of members, and I have some natural baises, so this is not a confirmed fact.
> 
> However, it seems to me like the members of the female persuasion on Dimensions tend to be in the thirties and fourties range, while the guys are more common in the younger ages of 18-24, although there are some exceptions.
> Does this ring true? If so, what do you think is the cause of this distribution? I thought it was because BBWs tend to age better than thinner women. My gloomy cynical friend thought it was because most BBWs in the 18-24 range are too busy dieting and hating themselves.
> ...



Well I'm an FA. I'm 19. There are more middle-aged females than younger ones, but probably not for the reason you stated. I think some younger women are yet to find out this place exists. That's all.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 19, 2006)

Joseph the Weird said:


> When you're 18-25, you either hate yourself, or you love yourself and happily plow through any and all resistance, it's the age for that sort of thing. BBWs in that age range either hate their body or are happy with it and simply don't have any pressure to find sites and communities of similar people.
> 
> Boys, however, are always looking for new jerk-off material. Seriously. Different motivations.



I disagree. I don't hate myself or adore myself, and I'm 21.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I disagree. I don't hate myself or adore myself, and I'm 21.



Youngin'.


----------



## Caine (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, I'm still having probs admitting to my liking BBW gals. It is hard though to find the younger ones that are accepting of their weight in my age range of 21.
Well, I guess it is true that the heavier and more positive gals are older, 30+ usually. Well, one day, I will meet the right gal, my only problems right now are saying the right thing and getting more social. I think those are my only problems, that and getting out of the lurking shadows, I need more motivstion to do more writing again...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 19, 2006)

A new generation of FA's seems to have settled in Dimensions, which is wonderful, but our predecessors are still here among us. Same goes for the gals.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I disagree. I don't hate myself or adore myself, and I'm 21.



But most of the posters above you admitted to disliking their body in their teens/twenties. One or two exceptions don't make the general view invalid.


----------



## VideoGamer (Nov 19, 2006)

For the record, I'm 26 (and male, despite my avatar being, technically, a female character).

The primary reason that there might be more older women here is simple genetics: our bodies' metabolism slows as we age and people tend to get progressively thicker as the years pile on.

But aren't there statistics on the site's demographics to find out whether this observation is actually true or mistaken? Couldn't Tina or somebody else verify whether this is actually true?


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 19, 2006)

from 19 to 24 I didn't hate myself. I was on top of the world, I just didn't know about dimensions. I'm always late to the party.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 19, 2006)

Too add my two peneth I think that finding truly happy young BBW's is nigh on impossible, subsequently younger FAs find sites like this because they want to speak too positively minded bigger gals whilst the younger BBWs are either unhappy or have no shortage of attention, contrary to the popular myth you go to any alternative night in the world you rarely see a bigger girl not getting attention (going by trends how many young FA's here have some link to an alternative culture.)


----------



## charlie (Nov 19, 2006)

There are so many variables to the OP's question but i would think its reasonable to assume that accepting yourself for whatever reason, takes time and that some people are going to do it early than others.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmmm...interesting question.

Well, I'm currently 40 and will rack up another birthday on January 12. I've been an FA essentially since puberty but I never heard the terms, "FA" or "BBW" until I stumbled on this site 10-12 years ago and I realized that I was normal.

While a romance would be nice someday, it would have to be with the person who's "right" for me, so, after years of lurking or posting once in awhile under online names, I now choose to post openly and be myself and I'm happy doing it.

I enjoy having friends and online ones are better than nothing, I'm perfectly happy chatting with the gals here of any age, be they teens, 50-somethings or anywhere in between. I was raised to be a gentleman and don't expect anything out of the cordial chats I have with folks here.

I also think others are right about many (but not all) young BBWs being unhappy with themselves. I have a good friend, who's a short and petite young woman of 26, and she thinks she's got a big butt...I'd say she weighs all of 95-100 pounds, if that. I think her build is just fine for someone her size and I've told her that. So, yes, I buy that some young women are affected if they don't possess "super-model" proportions. I see many young BBWs while at work in a public library. Some look sad and some don't. I'd love to steer some of them to this site but that would probably end up in me getting fired.

I suppose there is a period of years for young BBWs to realize that they have nothing to feel ashamed about and they eventually learn to like themselves. And yes, there are also young BBWs who are already happy with themselves.

Me? I don't have thick, wavy hair or washboard abs. I've accepted who I am many years ago and I'm happy with it.

Oh well, I'm not sure if all my babbling has any point or not. I'm happy to chat with anyone who wishes to chat with me and I'm glad this site lets me do that.


Dennis


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 19, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> But (but!) that also speaks to the often unnoted DIFFERENT REASONS FOR BEING HERE. *The timeline and demands for achieving social justice/self-affirmation is bound to be different than the timeline and demands for meeting cute fat girls/boys*. Not that one's a more noble goal, exactly, but people--women and men--often have different reasons for arriving here.



So well put!

For the younger guys out there...in a few years age won't seem to matter so much. So, if the older woman is game :kiss2: , and fits the bill, why not take the plunge and make a go of it:smitten: .


----------



## VideoGamer (Nov 19, 2006)

RoxynChicago said:


> So well put!
> 
> For the younger guys out there...in a few years age won't seem to matter so much. So, if the older woman is game :kiss2: , and fits the bill, why not take the plunge and make a go of it:smitten: .



Book the doctor's appointment for carpal tunnel syndrome after being forced to delete about 5,000 different e-mails from desperate hornballs (like me).


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 19, 2006)

for the record. I am the cyincal friend.....and I shot JR


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 19, 2006)

RoxynChicago said:


> So well put!
> 
> For the younger guys out there...in a few years age won't seem to matter so much. So, if the older woman is game :kiss2: , and fits the bill, why not take the plunge and make a go of it:smitten: .



I've been sayin this for a while, but everyone still calls me a youngin and keeps sayin that if only I was a few years older lol. Age is a number, nothin else.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 19, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I've been sayin this for a while, but everyone still calls me a youngin and keeps sayin that if only I was a few years older lol. Age is a number, nothin else.



It's like taking the last cookie. You _really_ want to but you feel guilty. :doh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm 31 now, and I learned about the whole bbw/size acceptance scene at the age of 22. I didn't hate my body at that age and I love it even more now 

I've always been fat, and since I've always been fat I've always went out to main stream clubs and whatnot. I think that might be the case here too, in the US today most women are a size 14 (I think) and up so its pretty average to be at least a little chubby. Most fat twenty somethings are probably just out living their lives out there with the thin twenty somethings.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Nov 19, 2006)

I think that maybe it might be possible that the younger 18-25 y.o. women haven't heard about Dimensions or about the BBW functions. I noticed that about the BBW group I hang out with. When I started with them and another group about 100 miles away, I noticed that most of the women who came were in their mid thirties and forties. Not many in the 25-30 age range. 

It's a wierd thing and I've always wondered why, but perhaps it depends on marketing. I give thanks, though, for all the BBW singles websites. I think it is easier to meet younger women on those.


----------



## Slowfuse (Nov 19, 2006)

am 39, and have been loving BBW's since about 15. and have been very open about my preferences the whole time.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

How are people defining young? I'm just a tad under 27 and pretty confident. 

And I'm not totally unattainable to the real young folks here, there's still a chance, if you're really good.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 20, 2006)

well.. i'm 30 (but dont expect me to accept it lol) And seems most people I meet in person think i'm around 25ish. So I don't think I'm old !!! lol (just had to point that out that I'm not old darnit lol)

I've been here for 3 years because a friend told me about this site. 

I have met LOTS of larger people, both men AND women, that don't surf the net or don't have a clue what a "bbw" or a "bhm" are. 

I'll admit that I had no idea what a "bbw" was until I was 20 (i think) and I only found out what it was because my brother had "BBW" chat room saved on IRC.. so i went in the room and asked lol (then had to tell my brother it was *not* big breasted women lol)
so at that point, it happened by chance.

I know even now.. i'm not an internet surfer so maybe people just aren't looking for it? or don't know how.

*shrugs*
my 2 cents


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know why there's such a concentration of younger male users here these days, but at 19 years old, I know I'm part of it.


----------



## NFA (Nov 20, 2006)

I have to say, I think the original premise is just plain wrong. There are plenty of BBW's here in their 20's and plenty of men in their 30's-50's. In both groups, I've seen a rise in younger people here than there were 10 years ago when I first showed up. Then I was really the only young person posting. Now that'd never be the case. There are a sizable number of young FA's and BBW's. I just think the notion that there is a difference and that there might be a cultural explanation for that difference is just not supported by the reality around us. Nor can I really think of a time when that was true. I think younger BBW's started popping up sooner than than younger FA's.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's like taking the last cookie. You _really_ want to but you feel guilty. :doh:



I like younger guys. I make no bones about it and I don't feel guilty. 

much


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I haven't individually taken a survey of members, and I have some natural baises, so this is not a confirmed fact.
> 
> However, it seems to me like the members of the female persuasion on Dimensions tend to be in the thirties and fourties range, while the guys are more common in the younger ages of 18-24, although there are some exceptions.
> Does this ring true? If so, what do you think is the cause of this distribution? I thought it was because BBWs tend to age better than thinner women. My gloomy cynical friend thought it was because most BBWs in the 18-24 range are too busy dieting and hating themselves.
> ...


I was thinking the exact opposite, in that I couldn't find but a few FAs within my age range (25-30). On average, the women do seem older, but so do the guys. I'm never gonna find my true internet love at this rate


----------



## chubscout (Nov 20, 2006)

moonvine said:


> My gloomy cynical (actually I prefer "realistically optimistic") self says that due to the unequal distribution of FAs to fat chicks, the young guys get snatched up quick. They stay busy with marriage and children and whatnot until they are ~50, at which point they begin searching for a younger model. Which they usually get, because again, the distribution.



This is a great thread with some real positive discussion. I think there seems to be a good distribution of female members here covering all age groups although there probably do seem to be more in the 30s and 40s than in the 20s. I also notice there seems to be a polarization of the male members in the very young (under 25) and over 40 ranges. No doubt the 25-40 range is underrepresented and several members in that range are married guys.

The unequal distribution of FAs to fat chicks mentioned by Moonvine is real. For proof, you just need to go to any BBW dance event, and you will see many more women attendees than men. Too many of the guys are not comfortable enough with their attraction to big women, so rather than a true scarcity of FAs, it is really a scarcity of FAs who are acting on their desires. This is something they tend to do as they get older and less concerned with peer pressure, parent's disapproval, etc. Hence the greater number of over 40 guys on Dimensions. Of course then there are those who only want to use fat chicks for sex and then go home to their skinny wives, but that is a whole other can of worms we don't need to rehash.


----------



## chubscout (Nov 20, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Too add my two peneth I think that finding truly happy young BBW's is nigh on impossible, subsequently younger FAs find sites like this because they want to speak too positively minded bigger gals whilst the younger BBWs are either unhappy or have no shortage of attention, contrary to the popular myth you go to any alternative night in the world you rarely see a bigger girl not getting attention (going by trends how many young FA's here have some link to an alternative culture.)



Right on the mark. It is the same in the UK and America. A young guy will have a hard time finding a girl under 25 who is okay with her large body and those who are seem to gravitate toward the "alternative" culture as you mention. This is also true for the young guys it seems. Not too many who are in the popular crowd such as the star athlete types, most often they are self-described misfits or nonconformists in other ways besides their preference for big women. I guess that is what a place like Dimensions is for , to give us misfits an opportunity to come together and support each other.


----------



## lestamore (Nov 20, 2006)

I think it has more to do with forum culture maybe?

I think in general, this is a somewhat conservative group. I'm not talking politically, and not overall.. but as a general impression. I can imagine a lot of younger girls going for a more new feminism slanted community, or else a more sexually oriented one when it comes to size identity. I enjoy hanging around here, but I often see stuff that I don't relate to. That being said, I'm 26 and I don't have an objection to younger guys infact.. they can be kindof nice . I have not had much of a problem accepting my body, but I feel like I might be kindof odd. I just recently discovered the idea of BBW, and I am not quite sure what I think of it. I have a hard time describing myself as a BBW, although I fit the bill, because it seems like defining myself based on the preferences of others. However, its nice to come around and know that my form is popular and desired.  I am not sure why the guys in the middle range arent so evident. If I *had* to guess I would say its maybe because they don't feel as much connection with others as FAs as they do as members of other groups.. and meeting girls is either an in real life thing or a straight to cybersex, jerk off type thing, as opposed to wanting to get to know BBWs and FA's online (but not to actually meet them).

I could be way off.. this is just my speculation.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 20, 2006)

lestamore said:


> I think it has more to do with forum culture maybe?
> 
> I think in general, this is a somewhat conservative group. I'm not talking politically, and not overall.. but as a general impression. I can imagine a lot of younger girls going for a more new feminism slanted community, or else a more sexually oriented one when it comes to size identity.



Wow, I can't imagine. I don't think of this group in general as conservative at all.

We've already got a whole forum with pictures of nekkid women (without nipplage), how much more sexually oriented do you want it?


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2006)

chubscout said:


> Of course then there are those who only want to use fat chicks for sex and then go home to their skinny wives, but that is a whole other can of worms we don't need to rehash.



Blech. May their pee-pees wither and fall off.:bow: 

Sorry. As you were...


----------



## VideoGamer (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey, I just saw a guy on the 'Colbert Report' talk about how McDonald's is now using MRI imaging to study the brainwaves of children while they watch McDonald's commercials (they're trying to figure out how to best manipulate them, basically).

So I'm sure that the next generation there'll be a LOT more young-ish BBW's.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I like younger guys. I make no bones about it and I don't feel guilty.
> 
> much



If they like you too, then what's to feel "guilty" about?

Btw, my bf is seven years younger than me. My best friend has a child with a man 14 years her junior.....


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 20, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If they like you too, then what's to feel "guilty" about?
> 
> Btw, my bf is seven years younger than me. My best friend has a child with a man 14 years her junior.....


My best friend likes to give me hell* about my 'preference' but I came to terms with it long ago.  So, I don't really feel guilty, was just being silly. The truth is, I typically do like younger guys (11 years anyone?) but I don't really rank "age" as a big indicator of who I'll get along with or enjoy. Typically, I just worry more about commonalities. Sorry if I seemed flippant.

--
*good naturedly.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 20, 2006)

First of all, I generally do not remember anyones age here on Dimensions, so I have not noticed, nor given it much thought. With that in mind, I seem to recall seeing plenty of middle-aged men, though as already put, there are a surge not only in young men, but also in young women frequenting this community (myself included).



Still a Skye fan said:


> I enjoy having friends and online ones are better than nothing, I'm perfectly happy chatting with the gals here of any age, be they teens, 50-somethings or anywhere in between. I was raised to be a gentleman and don't expect anything out of the cordial chats I have with folks here.





Ella Bella said:


> Most fat twenty somethings are probably just out living their lives out there with the thin twenty somethings.



I think these two statements would be one of my first guesses as to the nature of this "occurance". Methinks that most younger guys, like myself, who knew they liked big women, would not have the opportunity to go out and view bigger women in such a 'grand' way as all those guys can that happen to like skinny women. Regardless of the percentage of human beings that are overweight compared to those that are "normal" in weight category, you'll see plenty of the thin (or thin-minded) girls out there, in the tiny skirts, listening to Britney Spears than you will women such as here on this sight. Though, maybe that's me in my own bitter world that notices this, but *shrugs*.
For me, I wanted to view women that I found attractive, so where better than the internet? I am pretty sure that a good portion of the male community here came here to get to know bigger women, or at least started out that way, and that is also in part because, this is a sight made by and for "Fat Admirers". *shrugs*

But, yes, to put it simply, I think the younger ladies (those that are accepted much more than all you real women) are out having a good time with all them Pimps.

That and the older you get, the more mature you get, and when it comes to women, you tend to gear away from what is "in" and head towards what makes YOU happy.
*shrugs*

I've got a headache (not because of this, but that is why I am typing and rambling).

*EDIT:* I love the title. FA _boys_ and Dimensions _women_.


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 20, 2006)

I, for one, really enjoy being part of this "new wave" of younger FAs in this community. I'm 19, single, and into fat chicks. Being here, for me, is both comforting and challenging at the same time. Being into BBWs has gone from something I noticed about myself to something I enjoy consciously thinking about in more contexts than just personal.

I do notice that there are more young FAs here than young BBWs, but there are many exceptions and that's what keeps it so fresh and interesting. It's doubly advantageous for me because it's nice to have the camaraderie and shared experiences with the guys, and I'm definitely more into older women anyway so the demographic isn't bothersome whatsoever. I'd hope that I'm mature enough to hold a conversation or even catch the interest of anyone here.


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 20, 2006)

I would love to socialize with much younger males here..but (I'm in my early 30's) I feel I sort of need the younger man to take the lead. It's like I guess I feel a bit insecure about approaching someone much younger..like maybe they are looking for someone younger than themselves, or around their own age.
However, I feel It would be refreshing to carry on with a younger man. Can anyone relate?


----------



## Augustcandy (Nov 21, 2006)

I would have to agree with what someone said earlier. I think that dimensions has a mixture of ages some more prevalent than others but I think this is because the younger crowds are not scrutinizing their likes and their hates. I mean to think all young bbw hate there bodies is funny. I mean a lot of women regardless of size and age have scruples. I have been a thick girl all my life and have various bb girlfriends and bh guy friends. Generally when we go out we dont think is this person a Fa but does this person like my style, my look etc.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 21, 2006)

I always figured there was a pretty wide range of ages here - but I do think folks are very mature here, behaviour-wise, so it's hard to tell who is 18 and who is 80. (As opposed to most online forums, where you can easily differentiate by looking at who says, "When are you going to be on next" and who says "r u BrB??? helo???")


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 21, 2006)

The Orange Mage said:


> I don't know why there's such a concentration of younger male users here these days, but at 19 years old, I know I'm part of it.



The question is will the younger FAs leave Dimensions one day?
Will they leave when they have found their "Big Love"?
I'm a 51 old FA boy, I have a fat gf and I'm still here.


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well to the woman looking for guys over 25, I'm 26  Still got some growing up to do yet, but I agree there is a big change you go through from 20-25 or so.

I have a theory why there are more young people on here though. May be way off base, but who knows....I think hip hop culture has influenced pretty much all American culture, and in that culture "thick" is a good thing. Granted, most would consider BBW a bit more than thick, but once you realize you're not a pervert for not finding the average 5'8 120 pound barbie unattractive, it has a tendency to open your eyes further.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 22, 2006)

Blockierer said:


> The question is will the younger FAs leave Dimensions one day?
> Will they leave when they have found their "Big Love"?
> I'm a 51 old FA boy, I have a fat gf and I'm still here.



I wouldn't say that. I think at least a good fraction of people around here aren't here to use Dimensions as a dating service (or at least not as _just_ that), but more for belonging to the community in general, in one way or another.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I've noticed a serious lack of FAs that are in the 25-35 age range here. It seems like all the men who are interested in me are either under 20 or over 40. I'm sure there are many wonderful men who are over 40, but I've found from experience that I simply am not attracted to any, no matter how young at heart they are (that's not to say it could NEVER happen, just that I consider it unlikely). There's just something creepy to me about dating someone who's old enough to be my father. I also know (since I've been there) that there's a lot of growing up that happens between 21 and 25, so I don't really want to go any younger than 25, either (I've done that before, and gotten burned). I don't consider that being picky, but rather being honest about what I want. Unfortunately, that honesty means my choices are limited on the Dims board, apparently. Oh, and I'm 27.



I have noticed that as well. Just thought i would chime in and represent the 25-35 age range, hehe.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

I totally agree with BBM. We're the same age and I find I interact with a lot of men that are under 21 or over 35. I don't believe in objective numbers, but for me to feel comfortable, that 25-35 range is the sweet spot. I love my college age pals, but it's just hard to relate when you've been on your own for years to boys who still live in dorms and at home! :shocked: 

So like JMCGB, young adult men, please come forward.


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm just going to throw this out there... being 19 is a tough age as far as the dating pool is concerned. The youngest you can go is 18 because anything else is, well, not so legal. Then again, the oldest you can really go is 21, maybe 22... because as AFG said, most women (generally, though I'm not going to argue with the women for which this is not the case... hehe) who are living on their own don't want to be dating someone who isn't. Plus, a guy my age can't go out to the bars for a night of fun... legally. We just can't. I feel like the older you get, the greater the pool of "dateable" people become since age becomes more and more of a number. Not that I'd know, but it seems to be especially true for men.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 10, 2007)

Just wanted to throw my two cent in on this issue. In my experience, the bbw / fa "experience' is growing at a pace unseen within the last few years. At the first event I went to over five years ago, there were fifteen people, and at 22, I was the youngest person there. The youngest female there who was single was 31. While I did have a great time, I was honestly disappointed that there weren't more people in my age group. Fast forward to last december, which was the last BBW event I went to (in orlando). There were probably 70 people there, and there were folks from every age group. There were between 10-12 guys and around 15 women in the 18-25 age group. I believe the whole concept of "bbw" or "fa" or whatever you want to call it is foreign to people, yet people are doing a better job of getting the word out. When I told my friends about dimensions, they were like "huh"? I think its up to those already in the "scene" to bring in folks who could have something positive to gain from the whole experience. Everyone on the dimensions board and website does a great job doing just that.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

I feel kinda stuck twixt age groups here myself. I'm 40 (single)...see older/younger men, not a lot aroond my age. A little odd to see diff women being the young ladies, esp when I don't feel quite that superannuated! And the rest of the time generally date younger guys but...dunno what's goin on here. Demographic ebb n flow sure is interesting.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

Diva you are not the only one in that situation. I have a friend who used to go with me to a lot of the events, she was 42. She eventually got married to a guy she met in Tennessee at an event, and he was 34. They are still married (3+ years), but at first she had trouble with the age difference, but I guess its worked out. You're right about the ebb/flow...sometimes its up and down.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think in response to to the topic this was used for to start with. I know from my own experience that I had/ have a hard time not only finding girls of my general age group but in my area. It's wicked pissa, and stressful, LOL


But as far as the young crowd not understanding all about this I think is a little bit of a cop out.

I run the now seriously defunct yahoo group IYASAA, which stands for (are you ready for this) International young adult size acceptance association. Used to be IFTAA international fat teen acceptance assoc, and before that VFT, very fat teens. 


At the start we had all ages in there, but I made it a strict rule I needed an age general location and gender filled out in your profile or we didn't let you in. At our peak we had over 1000 members and about 100 active posters, avg about 200 non spam posts a month. 

Anywho they were all between the ages of 16 - 26 and I'd say there was a 3 to one guy to girl ratio. 


As I got older and the other active members the whole SA wasn't a big deal, we dealt with it when we were young, so the group slowly died, it severed it purpose.

LOL now me and my good friend from the group James hope to take our experiences and help out more, we've been thinking about a start- up of some sort. 

Who knows.



^^^ wow long post, LOL!


----------



## dedhart (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey ya Fuzzy, remember me from Gaia online? Well I'm a 31 yo male and when I was in my mid 20's I had dated a BBW who was 15 yrs older than me. The sex was fantastic but I'll admit I did feel wierd sometimes when I was out w/ her in public. I'm currently dating a girl 8 yrs younger and I gotta say, there are alot of benefit to both age and youth. As for the lack of 20something women, well some might not consider themselves "big" many only start to put on pounds in thier thirties. And as for young FA's, I think we are just hornier at 18-24 and have a tendancy to search for this kinda stuff online much more than a young BBW would (especialy if she doesn't even know that she is a BBW) Well thats my 2 cents, hope everyone has a big and beautiful day.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 11, 2007)

Joseph the Weird said:


> But most of the posters above you admitted to disliking their body in their teens/twenties. One or two exceptions don't make the general view invalid.



What teenage girl doesn't hate/dislike their body/something about their body in their teens and sometimes into their 20's? A lot of girls do... I don't think sticking that label on chubby girls is a reason for them not to find this website... ana's find support groups at a young age, why not here? 

I think it's a societal thing. Most people don't believe that fat is where its at, but ana girls have lots of societal support (how many people remember the grand celebration that ensued when the olsen twins turned 18? anyone?) I don't think that bunches of chubby girls believe that there is a community celebrating the chub that they are trying so desperately to get rid of. I didn't... until I happened upon an FA, and I still thought he was a little weird for a while, as far as the FA stuff goes. (there was a lot of "really? REALLY? are you sure? what if you change your mind?")


----------



## supersoup (Jan 11, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I think in response to to the topic this was used for to start with. I know from my own experience that I had/ have a hard time not only finding girls of my general age group but in my area. It's wicked pissa, and stressful, LOL
> 
> 
> But as far as the young crowd not understanding all about this I think is a little bit of a cop out.
> ...



do you seriously say wicked pissa?

if so, swoon.

i <3 accents. don't ask.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 11, 2007)

In fact I did.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah i think your friend is more right than any of us are happy to admit.
> accepting and celebrating your body, when you're a fat girl, is a lengthy process. it usually begins somewhere in your twenties, so. yeah.
> anyways i'm 25.



I've been moving towards it since I was 19. It makes me sad to know there are so few girls in the 18-25/whatever range who are wasting their time hating themselves.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 11, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> In fact I did.



then, consider me swooning.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Jan 11, 2007)

Man. I'm 24. 

That means i'll be entering the "sweet spot" in less than a year!




WORD.

But seriously. I think it woud be great to establish a cohesive dialogue for the younger generation (mid twentiesish) around here. I just wouldnt know how to go about doing it.


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2007)

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> Man. I'm 24.
> 
> That means i'll be entering the "sweet spot" in less than a year!
> 
> ...



24 is a good age dude... it was round about then that my life started clicking together and stuff started working out...on pretty much all fronts...

I'm 27 now and loads keeps on changing it seems... I dunno if i'm in the "sweet spot" lol... but the way i see things now is pretty different to three years ago...

I'm still an idiot half the time though... lol. some things never change


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Jan 11, 2007)

You know what dude?

I think we're BOTH in the sweet spot. Right now. I declare us to be there, and rocking. 

Thanks for the encouragement. I do, incidentally, feel as though my life is on the verge of clicking. Its a wierd feeling. Like when you finally make sense of a "magic eye" graphic.




James said:


> 24 is a good age dude... it was round about then that my life started clicking together and stuff started working out...on pretty much all fronts...
> 
> I'm 27 now and loads keeps on changing it seems... I dunno if i'm in the "sweet spot" lol... but the way i see things now is pretty different to three years ago...
> 
> I'm still an idiot half the time though... lol. some things never change


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

tooz said:


> I've been moving towards it since I was 19. It makes me sad to know there are so few girls in the 18-25/whatever range who are wasting their time hating themselves.



Me too. There are a lot of bigger girls in my classes, and some of them are superconfident, and others... aren't. These girls don't talk to anyone, (they aren't mean, just really shy) and tend to sit by themselves. If professors would let us choose our own groups for group projects, i'd try to buddy up with one of them, maybe hang out sometime... but no, we are not capable of responsibly choosing a group to work with... (another rant entirely) Maybe they're just shy... maybe they're really happy at home, but I always want to put myself out there, just in case they are looking for someone to latch onto. It can be really lonely being a chubby girl in the midst of thin blonde education majors.


----------



## Accept (Jan 12, 2007)

If indeed the average age of women here is higher than the average age of men, I think a major factor might simply be basic internet search economics. There's simply more, and more successful, attempts to find things on the internet related to what you're attracted to, than those related to who is attracted to _you_. 

It makes sense that it takes slightly longer on average for the latter searchers to find the bull's-eye, and those same searchers must, in general, have a more mature attitude goin on!


----------



## cuddlyssbbw (Jan 12, 2007)

I've always been a little worried about dating significantly younger guys. I was told a while back that the reason why younger guys like BBW's is because they remind them of their mothers. *lol* I'm sorry but with working full time and being a caretaker for my mother, the last thing I need is to "mother" another adult. Hell, I'm not even that great of a cook. *lol* 

I don't have a problem with dating younger guys if they are on the same level as me maturity wise. I'm actually very young at heart and can be very immature and goofy sometimes,(my favorite channel is Nickelodeon) so I don't ask for much. But expecting me to take care of them like their mother did is a little too much for me. Has anyone else ever experienced that?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 12, 2007)

cuddlyssbbw said:


> I've always been a little worried about dating significantly younger guys. I was told a while back that the reason why younger guys like BBW's is because they remind them of their mothers. *lol* I'm sorry but with working full time and being a caretaker for my mother, the last thing I need is to "mother" another adult. Hell, I'm not even that great of a cook. *lol*
> 
> I don't have a problem with dating younger guys if they are on the same level as me maturity wise. I'm actually very young at heart and can be very immature and goofy sometimes,(my favorite channel is Nickelodeon) so I don't ask for much. But expecting me to take care of them like their mother did is a little too much for me. Has anyone else ever experienced that?



I've never experienced that. Most of the young bucks I've encountered are pretty self sufficient and together. I dont see anything wrong with dating younger guys so long as you have stuff in common and all that. 

The only issue that would come into play is that a younger guy's objectives might not be in synch with yours if you're older. If you're looking for a serious relationship with someone who's settled in his ways and just wants to work for a living and come home to his dogs, good food and a good woman a young guy might not fill the bill. Not impossible but not likely either. Otherwise I say age is just a number.


----------



## cuddlyssbbw (Jan 12, 2007)

I do agree about it being just a number as long as the interests are somewhat similar. Although my ideal age range would be 24-35.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 12, 2007)

cuddlyssbbw said:


> I've always been a little worried about dating significantly younger guys. I was told a while back that the reason why younger guys like BBW's is because they remind them of their mothers. *lol* I'm sorry but with working full time and being a caretaker for my mother, the last thing I need is to "mother" another adult. Hell, I'm not even that great of a cook. *lol*
> 
> I don't have a problem with dating younger guys if they are on the same level as me maturity wise. I'm actually very young at heart and can be very immature and goofy sometimes,(my favorite channel is Nickelodeon) so I don't ask for much. But expecting me to take care of them like their mother did is a little too much for me. Has anyone else ever experienced that?



I think that's a mix of heresay and freudian psychological theory talking there.


----------



## tambalina (Jan 12, 2007)

I am one of those that seem to attract ONLY the significantly older man. (Like old enough to be my father, old.) 

In the area I live, FAs are (I think) non-existent. I have never met a guy who didn't try to get me to lose weight while I was dating them. (You know the, "Are you sure you want that steak, honey? This SALAD looks wonderful" type of guy.) And going to the bars?! Pfffh . . . I am the "fat chick wingman" to all of my friends. So I stopped going. It sucked to see all of them "hook up", but I would be the only person going home alone at night.

I *just* recently discovered that there are people out there who aren't ashamed of being fat . .. and I am totally excited! This is actually quite liberating!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm open to the young guys and I've chatted with several of them. However, I'm at the point in my life that I've done the college thing and the party thing and I'm ready for the love things..lol.

Honestly..I would feel so guilty if a young guy chose to settle down with me right now.


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

tambalina said:


> I *just* recently discovered that there are people out there who aren't ashamed of being fat . .. and I am totally excited! This is actually quite liberating!



Props!! I hope you stay confidently liberated!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm open to the young guys and I've chatted with several of them. However, I'm at the point in my life that I've done the college thing and the party thing and I'm ready for the love things..lol.
> 
> Honestly..I would feel so guilty if a young guy chose to settle down with me right now.



I think I'm just going to start following you around the boards so I can reply, "Me too!" after everything you post.  I've been resisting the urge to use up bandwith with posts that say nothing but this time I just gotta.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2007)

tambalina said:


> And going to the bars?! Pfffh . . . I am the "fat chick wingman" to all of my friends. So I stopped going. It sucked to see all of them "hook up", but I would be the only person going home alone at night.



sooo... welcome, and...

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I KNOW. I was always the support friend. In case someone didn't get 'lucky', they would have someone to hang out with. IT SUCKS. Whenever I did have a boyfriend, it was like... oh, thats so sweet of him to take you out and blah blah blah... as if I had an arm coming out of the top of my head or something. 

It's crazy how this site changed my attitudes about my chub (and I've only been here a few days!) My fiancee has noticed... and I am happier with myself than ever! I am glad you found dim! I hope it has the same awesome effect for you!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> sooo... welcome, and...
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I KNOW. I was always the support friend. In case someone didn't get 'lucky', they would have someone to hang out with. IT SUCKS. Whenever I did have a boyfriend, it was like... oh, thats so sweet of him to take you out and blah blah blah... as if I had an arm coming out of the top of my head or something.
> 
> It's crazy how this site changed my attitudes about my chub (and I've only been here a few days!) My fiancee has noticed... and I am happier with myself than ever! I am glad you found dim! I hope it has the same awesome effect for you!


amen to that, i love dims for making me a lot more comfortable with myself!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think I'm just going to start following you around the boards so I can reply, "Me too!" after everything you post.  I've been resisting the urge to use up bandwith with posts that say nothing but this time I just gotta.



GMTA  We are just sisters from other mothers 

For what it's worth..I feel the same way sometimes..that's why I'm quiet in some threads..LOL


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 14, 2007)

While having a discussion with an "older" man friend, I asked him why it seemed that the only men that showed me interest were the men that were young (18-25) and the older guys (48 and up). As a 39 year old woman I was a little frustrated with the odd distribution. My friend (a guy) explained it to me this way: "You're being bombarded on the one end from the young (wet behind the ears) guys who are just trying to get laid...and from the other end with the older guys who are coming out of relationships and are a bit more cultured...but too old for you. The guys your age...are pretty much IN relationships right now."
 I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll tell you a story, I swear on a stack of bibles two miles high that it's true - I can barely tell it it seems so surreal.

I befreinded these ladies at my office. Barbie doll types who hang and go out to bars after work on Fridays. Theys said, "Come out with us!!" "Yeah, come out with us, it'll be fun!" I'm a homegirl but if you keep saying no to people they stop asking you so I said yes and agreed to meet them at this bar near the office.

I get in there and the place is full of suits and off duty folk. Standing room only and my girlies weren't there yet. I walked in, ordered a drink and found a spot. Now I'm no shy violet, I'm pretty loose and I look people in the eye and talk to them so I somehow ended up befriending this table full of guys. We're laughing like hyenas, we've got beers, they paid for mine, we're havig a blast. All the while I'm thinking to myself, "Heh, wait'll these jaloops get a gander at my friends when they get here. They're gonna shit. heehee."

My friends arrive and the table goes strangely still. I introduce my friends to the fellas. (just as a side note, my friends were dumbstruck too at the fact that I had made freinds with six guys in 25 minutes)

To make a long story short, the guys didn't like my friends at all. No, they had never met previously. I don't know, they were turned off. Those ladies are somewhat high maintenence designer label hogs, a bit fussy over pithy things. I never saw those fellas again. They moseyed on to the other end of the bar. The girls hung for a while but then wanted to move on to another bar and that was that. Me and the girls had a great time that night but that episode really struck a chord with me. Things don't always work that way but it proves to me that it sure does pay to wear a smile and greet people like you are happy to be here on planet earth.





kerrypop said:


> sooo... welcome, and...
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I KNOW. I was always the support friend. In case someone didn't get 'lucky', they would have someone to hang out with. IT SUCKS. Whenever I did have a boyfriend, it was like... oh, thats so sweet of him to take you out and blah blah blah... as if I had an arm coming out of the top of my head or something.
> 
> It's crazy how this site changed my attitudes about my chub (and I've only been here a few days!) My fiancee has noticed... and I am happier with myself than ever! I am glad you found dim! I hope it has the same awesome effect for you!


----------



## Elfcat (Jan 16, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I haven't individually taken a survey of members, and I have some natural baises, so this is not a confirmed fact.
> 
> However, it seems to me like the members of the female persuasion on Dimensions tend to be in the thirties and fourties range, while the guys are more common in the younger ages of 18-24, although there are some exceptions.



I'm almost 40, but I joined NAAFA at age 21, so I've seen both sides of this question. The answer I think may not be peculiar to our community, which is that I've heard that women often come into their sexual prime at older ages than men do.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 16, 2007)

curses, i'm nestled directly into the paradigm at 19.


----------

